# gutes Tutorial



## Nobody (9. Okt 2003)

ich suche noch ein gutes tutorial für 3D in java, jedoch hab ich zZ keine zeit um ein gutes zu suchen und es auszutesten, daher wollte ich fragen, ob einer von euch ein gutes hat, dass ich mir die lange suche ersparen kann.

wäre euch sehr verbunden


----------



## stev.glasow (9. Okt 2003)

muss es in deutsch sein ?

wenn nicht guck mal hier ganz unten
http://www.java-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=245

kam heut erst frisch rein.


----------



## Nobody (10. Okt 2003)

ich werds mir mal ansehen, wenn wer noch ein gutes deutsches hat, wäre dies wunderbar


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Okt 2003)

dies tutorial ist über Java 3D API, es gibt auch noch, wenn ich mich nicht irre, andere Möglichkeiten 3D-Programmierung in Java zu realisieren. willst du den Java 3D API dazu benutzen ?
empfehlen kann ich dir da auch nix, am besten wäre wenn sich mal jemand zu worte meldet, der sich schon damit ausseinander gesetzt hat.

kleine frage nebenbei:
wie sagt man eigentlich 'das' oder 'die' api, ich finde 'die' hört sich besser an, aber 'das' wäre doch eingendlich richtig, oder ?


----------



## Nobody (11. Okt 2003)

ich wollte generell mal mit der 3d grafik anfangen, aber habe bisher nie die zei gefunden um dies zu tun. und jetzt da dieser bereich schon offen ist, nutze ich ihn auch


----------



## hoon (13. Okt 2003)

Hi,

in deutsch und für die ersten Schritte ist die folgende Einfuehrung erst einmal hilfreich:

http://web.informatik.uni-bonn.de/IV/strelen/Lehre/Veranstaltungen/prak2000/EinfuehrungJava3D.pdf

Ansonsten gibt es in deutsch nicht viel. Gerade mal ein Buch gibt es. Jedoch soll es schlecht sein bzw. einige Themen komplett ausklammern. Vielleicht ist das ja ein Ansporn eines zu schreiben. Einige Probleme sind in den FAQs von http://www.j3d.org beschrieben. Unter http://developers.sun.com/ findet man auch eine Menge diskutierter Probleme. In deutsch gibt es da noch http://www.java.de mit einigen Beitraegen aber keinem eigenen Bereich für Java3D.
Ansonsten weiss ich ausser dem Sun-Tutorial und der Java3D-Referenz auch erst einmal nichts Besseres. Bisher habe ich eine Menge durch ausprobieren herausbekommen - ist aber nicht so professionell und auch sehr zeitfressend   

hoon


----------



## hoon (17. Okt 2003)

Habe noch das Folgende in deutsch gefunden:
======================================

 :arrow: http://www-stud.fh-fulda.de/~fd1978/doc/index.html

oder:

 :arrow: http://www-sst.informatik.tu-cottbus.de/~wk/cg_u10.pdf
 :arrow: http://www-sst.informatik.tu-cottbus.de/~wk/cg_u11.pdf
 :arrow: http://www-sst.informatik.tu-cottbus.de/~wk/cg_u12.pdf


Hier noch eine kurze Beschreibung der Grundlagen einer 3D-Engine:
========================================================

 :arrow: http://www-public.tu-bs.de:8080/~y0005571/3dtutorial/1.htm
 :arrow: http://www-public.tu-bs.de:8080/~y0005571/3dtutorial/2.htm


----------

